# President Asking Networks to Air Signing of Stimulus Package Live Monday Night



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

It was reported today that President Obama is asking the networks to carry live the signing of the stimulus bill Monday night (Feb. 16). The Futon Critic is not reporting on this yet. So watch your SPs and pad like crazy if it happens. It's getting late in the week and I'm not sure Tivo has time to reflect any guide changes.


----------



## DAccardi (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes I look forward to seeing billions of dollars dissappear in a vapor trail. Can't wait!


----------



## LacyinTX (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh joy... *sigh*



Thanks for the warning.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Even I, who actually donated money to a Presidential candidate for the first time in my life am also a bit dismayed by this one. 

Even if this only takes ten minutes it may mess things up a bit. His longer Not-A-State-of-the-Union Speech on the 24th will at least show up in the guide data and the networks will be prepared to mess with their schedules.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

The $$$ and stimulus is a small part of the medicine our economy needs.

What we need most is *confidence* and *optimism*.

If going on TV helps with that, I'm all for it.


----------



## wannaB (Sep 19, 2005)

Just more proof Obama wants to be a Celebrity. You gotta be vain to even want to be president and man does he have that covered.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

Stream the Pork Barrel Deficit Creating Act of 2009!


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

Can you folks keep the politics in the appropriate forum please. This is Season Pass Alerts not I [Dis]Like The President Alerts.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

bodosom said:


> Can you folks keep the politics in the appropriate forum please. This is Season Pass Alerts not I [Dis]Like The President Alerts.


Good point. The thread last week on his Monday night talk became political, and was closed.

Let's please stick to Schedule News & Updates only, so we can keep this thread alive.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm fine with it as long as it's SD and Snowy to relect the delay in the digital cutover...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

wannaB said:


> Just more proof Obama wants to be a Celebrity. You gotta be vain to even want to be president and man does he have that covered.


Don't get me started....and look for this thread to be locked soon.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

I thought we would get change. Can't he pick some other night than Monday to screw up?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Is anybody actually going to carry this? The Guide Data doesn't reflect it as of today's update...we can only hope it's right!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/americasRegulatoryNes/idUKN1419570920090215

rueters say's he's signing it on tuesday in Denver- doesn't mention a time.

so dont think the monday night thing is accurate.


----------



## TooMuchTime (Jun 29, 2008)

> Can't he pick some other night than Monday to screw up?


Which night would be best for you? I can bet that it will be bad for someone else.

The fact remains, the bill will be signed on live TV covered by the networks. I suggest recording a movie from TCM or something else from cable. The big networks will pre-empt all scheduled programming for this. I'll bet that even ESPN will have their rolling banner updated.


----------



## eaglestvo (Dec 27, 2008)

TivoZorro said:


> It was reported today that President Obama is asking the networks to carry live the signing of the stimulus bill Monday night (Feb. 16). The Futon Critic is not reporting on this yet. So watch your SPs and pad like crazy if it happens. It's getting late in the week and I'm not sure Tivo has time to reflect any guide changes.


Just another symptom of a narcissistic personality disorder.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TooMuchTime said:


> The fact remains, the bill will be signed on live TV covered by the networks.


Will it? I haven't seen any evidence of that yet...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Monday is Federal holiday, so it won't be tomorrow.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> http://uk.reuters.com/article/americasRegulatoryNes/idUKN1419570920090215
> 
> rueters say's he's signing it on tuesday in Denver- doesn't mention a time.
> 
> so dont think the monday night thing is accurate.


8PM here on Monday evening is Tuesday in England. Even if he signs it in Denver, it will be after midnight in England. (Isn't Denver in the Mountain time zone?)


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

TooMuchTime said:


> Which night would be best for you? I can bet that it will be bad for someone else.


Yes but Monday is probably the worst night to choose. Monday has probably the most popular shows on that night as seen here that many people will have 3-4 tuners running on Monday's easily. Also after last week you think they would maybe not do the same night two weeks in a row, so with that logic Tuesday this week is out so I say Wednesday might be ok with me, I mean IF it must be on all the networks.


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

All I can say is, don't mess with "Medium" on NBC!!!


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

ct1 said:


> The $$$ and stimulus is a small part of the medicine our economy needs.
> 
> What we need most is *confidence* and *optimism*.
> 
> If going on TV helps with that, I'm all for it.


No what we need to confident banking, and optimistic investors. This spending does nothing to do that. Its just a Christmas list for liberals.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Here comes the key.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

SpiritualPoet said:


> All I can say is, don't mess with "Medium" on NBC!!!


I'll second that.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

not to get into poitics at all- but it's just friggin DUMB to me that it's that big a deal about when the hell to sign it. I dont understand why they didn't give him the bill friday night or saturday morning to sign the stupid thing. What the hell are we waiting for? If every day counts and they have to rush to pass it when congress was fighting over it- then why doesnt every day count now that congress is done with it.

I'm sick of them all.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

MichaelK said:


> not to get into poitics at all- but it's just friggin DUMB to me that it's that big a deal about when the hell to sign it. I dont understand why they didn't give him the bill friday night or saturday morning to sign the stupid thing. What the hell are we waiting for? If every day counts and they have to rush to pass it when congress was fighting over it- then why doesnt every day count now that congress is done with it.
> 
> I'm sick of them all.


It's all about the theatrics of it. They want everyone to see what they are doing.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Any word on if any networks are showing this? I see nothing on the FutonCritic or the network sites.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I see no evidence backing up the OP's post anywhere.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Supposed to be signed Tuesday, in Denver. No clue whether its televised.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The bill has been signed. The event is past. TV will remain unchanged tonight.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> The bill has been signed. The event is past. TV will remain unchanged tonight.


Maybe they'll have a special second signing ceremony in prime time..?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe they'll have a special second signing ceremony in prime time..?


We can only hope...


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

They want to preen and strut....typical Politician PR....sign it and be done with it. Anyone who gives a crap can watch it live on CNN/Foxnews/MSNBC or see it on the evening news. This is a bunch of pork barrel politics.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I watched the news last night. A tiny excerpt of the speech was shown. I saw no signature being made. The rest of TV was not bothered by it at all.

Get over it.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jan 18, 2005)

Either the rumor was totally unfounded or the administration decided that Denver was a better photo op but regardless they should know that they need to keep presidential interruptions of prime time to a minimum otherwise the public will quickly lose interest and not pay attention the next time he comes on with something truly important.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

kb7oeb said:


> (...) and not pay attention the next time he comes on with something truly important.


IMO, very few things qualify for that. Declaration of war, perhaps. Other than that, I don't see why any President would need to commandeer everyone's TV viewing.

Put it on PBS. Anyone who wants to can tune and and the rest of us can watch our normal shows and hear the highlights of the speech during the news (or not at all).


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I agree, this could get real dumb fast. I remember years ago a few months after the start of the war in Iraq that it was announced that President Bush would give a number of important speeches on the war. They announced the first one and none of the networks would carry it except Fox. So I watched Fox. The speech was no newsmaker. It resembled a stump speech of some sort and was in front of a very friendly audience at one of the war colleges. Then I understood why the speech was not carried widely. There was no news in it. President Obama could find that his speeches get treated the same way unless there is news in them. To my knowledge, Fox did not carry any more of Bush's speechs in that planned series of speeches.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

He will be interrupting TV next Tuesday, 2-24, however.

9-10:30pm EST, at least on CBS stations.
(7-8:30 MST)

His address to the joint session of Congress and the CBS News wrapup.

Probably deserves a new thread though.


phox


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

has one and save space for the Republican reply.


----------

